

13k Passwords and CC of Amazon, PlayStation and Xbox Users Leaked - c_hackett
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/hackers-release-13000-passwords-and-credit-cards-of-amazon-playstation-and-xbox-users-9946391.html

======
SEJeff
And this is why we as techies should push and push for all major web service
providers to support some form of 2 factor authentication. A bad password +
2fa is still more secure than a secure password without 2fa.

------
c_hackett
Unclear if simply from previous lists which have been checked against the
above services for password reuse

------
gcb0
amazon, that's new.

the rest everyone already know better and i hope nobody has an active credit
card associated with, but only prepaid/temp ones.

but amazon, that's scary.

~~~
sp332
If only 13k accounts are listed, that means they didn't directly crack one of
these services. They probably got a list of emails and passwords from a
smaller site, tried them out on other services, and posted the ones that
worked. So the moral is: don't reuse passwords, especially on sites that have
your credit card info!

